
Hackers Are Breaking into Websites and Adding Links to Game Google - onreact
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/hackers-website-links-backlinks-seo-spam
======
onreact
Good piece on website security albeit a bit inconsistent. At some point it's
not hackers anymore but SEO consultants:

"SEO consultants ... offer customers the ability to have links placed on
compromised websites."

I guess BuzzFeed News needs to fire their SEO team, don't they?

"Customer websites" get quickly banned for such things.

This only works for PPP (poker, pills, porn) sites that have a new domain over
night when one gets burned.

